# Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Rückruf-SMS einer Anwaltskanzlei



## sascha (15 Januar 2018)

*Die Verbraucherzentrale Bayern warnt vor Rückruf-SMS einer Anwaltskanzlei, die vor allem Inkasso betreibt. Den Rückruf solle man besser unterlassen, so die Verbraucherschützer.* 

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2018/0...t-vor-rueckruf-sms-einer-anwaltskanzlei-10731


----------

